# Turn signal switch for Hawthorne



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2015)

Looking for turn signal switch for this Hawthorne.Pm pic and price if you have one and want to sell thanks Ron


----------



## ratina (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's a picture of what you're looking for. Hope you can find one!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 26, 2015)

If you run across somebody that has two, let me know and I'll buy both and give you one of them. Lol


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok thanks for the pic


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 26, 2015)

I believe I have one, but not sure where it is or how soon I will have time to look for it. I will see what I can do next week.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 26, 2015)

that would be great to make it complete


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 3, 2015)

still looking


----------



## schwinnderella (May 5, 2015)

*Found it*

I found it. Switch includes original mounting screws and wire loom. The wire loom is cut as you can see in the picture. I have no idea what this is worth. How about $150.00 shipped priority, all which I will donate to Helping Hand a local charity which improves the lives of mentally and physically challenged children and adults.Original poster has first right to purchase.Paypal ok and I do not pass the paypal cost on to the buyer.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 6, 2015)

Will buy if the original buyer doesn't buy 
    Thank you Srrrrr


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2015)

I passed on it go for it


----------



## schwinnderella (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the interest,sold to the first person to message me.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 7, 2015)

and thank you for first dibs on it,just alittle more than I wanted to spend right now,


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 20, 2015)

still looking for just the switch portion,have all the other parts


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 18, 2015)

Still looking for switch


----------

